# sample bud



## badegg420 (Sep 17, 2007)

had to take a sample its my first harvest
1 bud off the bottom
its white widow / yumberry / for the mom and jack flash for the dad


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 17, 2007)

lookin nice cant wait to see the main colas


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2007)

*Not bad at all for a sample. Did you quick dry it? How did it taste? *


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 17, 2007)

no quick dry i want it to taste good ill let yall know in 3 weeks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2007)

I take a sample and dry it over night, ok it tastes like hoss hoof, but it lets me know where the plant is heading and if it will be ready sooner than later.
by the way, my sample is about a 10th of your sample lol.

Hippy


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 18, 2007)

that was hes smallest one on the plant its one off the bottom


----------



## g-unot05 (Sep 19, 2007)

*they lookin pretty good mayne*


----------

